# Update ganze zeile



## headnut (24. Aug 2012)

Guten Tag

Ich möchte eine ganze zeile updaten auf einen schlag. Bis jetzt hab ichs jedoch nur hinbekommen dass es mir eine Zelle geändert hat. Ich brauche vollgenden Befehl den ich erweitern möchte:


```
"UPDATE stoerungen SET str_meldung = 'update' WHERE id = 3"
```

Diesen möchte ich jetzt erweitert dass es mir die ganze Zeile der ID ändert. 

Wie geht das?

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## headnut (24. Aug 2012)

hat sich erledigt


```
UPDATE artikel SET COL1 = daten1, col2 = daten2 WHERE ID = 2
```


----------



## Camino (24. Aug 2012)

Einfach die anderen Felder mit ihren Werten durch Komma getrennt mit dazu hängen:


> UPDATE tablename SET Feld1 = Wert1, Feld2 = Wert2... WHERE ID = idnummer


----------



## headnut (24. Aug 2012)

macht man dies den eigentlich so oder gibt es einen besseren weg?


----------



## Gast2 (24. Aug 2012)

das macht man so


----------

